# Another INTP with his head in the clouds...



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Marino said:


> My name is Marino and I am a 16 year old Aspie Transhumanist. I was born in Brazil, but I currently reside in Massachusetts, in a small suburb east of Boston. I am planning to dual major in Computer Science and Cognitive Psychology at Northeastern University (my mother works as a nurse practitioner so I get free tuition), get a phD at MIT and develop a career as a Electroencephalography (EEG) technician and eventually develop Brain Computer Interfaces in Silicon Valley. Yes, I have planned this out. roud:
> 
> The Transhumanist meme has been reigning my INTP mind for a while now and I am eagerly anticipating exponential growth in technology in the coming decades and hopefully the Singularity, although I am a bit skeptical if it really IS near. Sorry Kurzweilians.
> 
> ...


Blah blah blah... Blah blah blah...

Welcome home, Marino!

Now, do your homework and make some useful posts on this forum. Make us proud.


----------

